# Brewster Ambulance-Massachusetts



## Steam Engine (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone here have any experience with these guys? I know I've been seeing them around a bit more as of late, and that they're relatively new in their present incantation. How well do they pay? Schedules? Management? Any and all info is appreciated.


----------



## legion1202 (Apr 26, 2012)

let me know if you find anything out.. I`m looking at places in MA right now. Just paid the buck 150 for my state test =)


----------



## medicdan (Apr 26, 2012)

There is a member or two around here who works or worked for the Brewster family... I know they have all new trucks, friendly and approachable management and supervisors, good equipment, and quickly improving contracts... Everyone who I know who works there is happy, and I hear the pay isn't great...


----------



## Steam Engine (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Dan...briefly talked to one of their crews in Middleboro a few weeks ago and got some good vibes. I may be looking for a change of venue in the next 6 months or so, so I'm trying to do a little research now.

Legion, I'll let you know if I hear of anything. What are you looking for?


----------



## Tigger (Apr 26, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## legion1202 (Apr 27, 2012)

i`m looking for a good company to get into.. I wouldl ike 24hr shifts but i`d take 12hrs or so..  I really want to step in with 911 contracts.I`m really just trying to get my foot in the door some where. I`m taking the medic test. I`m still looking for a good study guide if anyone knows of one. I took my Fl state test and from the looks of it the mass test is 160 questions and the same amount of airway/peds,etc questions like my state test... Would be great if they were the same haha


----------



## Tigger (May 1, 2012)

Brewster will be holding an open house at headquarters (285 Hyde Park Avenue, Boston) on the following dates:

Thursday May 3, 2012  1700-1900

Monday May 7, 2012  1700-1900

Come meet the management, check out the facility and equipment, and fill out and application. Applications will be accepted for all departments (BLS, ALS, Chair-Car, Dispatch, Billing, etc).


----------



## dmc2007 (May 1, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Brewster will be holding an open house at headquarters (285 Hyde Park Avenue, Boston) on the following dates:
> 
> Thursday May 3, 2012  1700-1900
> 
> ...



Is this for another big contact that was just obtained or routine hiring?


----------

